# Bruckner's Zero Symphonies



## DTut (Jan 2, 2011)

I have the Jochum box-set of Bruckner's 1-9 symphonies which I love. 

I've heard about his 0 00 etc. symps  Are these just studies or are they worth investigating for their own merit? 

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

They're early, but very good. Definitely worth getting.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

'00' was a work written before Bruckner had found his true orchestral voice - he was a late learner and it's not too hard to spot the reference points esp. Mendelssohn.

'0' is more assured and individual, but an unconfident Bruckner consigned it to the out-tray as he was much happier with a different work which was to become Symphony no. 2.

For recordings, I'd try Tintner (Naxos) in '00' and Tintner (Naxos)/Chailly (Decca) /Skrowaczewski (Oehms) in '0'


----------



## Brouken Air (Jun 18, 2015)

elgars ghost said:


> '00' was a work written before Bruckner had found his true orchestral voice - he was a late learner and it's not too hard to spot the reference points esp. Mendelssohn.


I would say yes and no, yes as this symphony was considered a a study work by Bruckner 'Eine Schularbeit'. It's lacking the dynamics which will appear in the late symphonies, thematically not very consistant, it shows though some nice and warm passages and already introduce certain patterns (end of 1st movement) which will be later reinforced. No for the solely Mendelssohn influence, reference points are various, Schumann and Mozart (symphony 41 in the second movement) are very present, as well as Mendelssohn. The influence from Wagner is not very pregnant (like shadows). I would say that Bruckner style is recognizable, but it is a small scale Bruckner!
If you're a Bruckner lover, you must hear it, it is an important milestone to understand Bruckner!
Recordings Georg Tintner or Stanisław Skrowaczewski, as well for the 'Nullte'

:tiphat:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Both symphonies are worth studying. I enjoy both of those.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Would recommend Inbal/Frankfurt concerning recordings.


----------



## notesetter (Mar 31, 2011)

Simone Young's recording of Die Nullte is very fine (Hamburg Philharmonic). Young has also recorded the Study Symphony, which I've not heard.

My favorite Die Nullte is Haitink, only available as part of his complete cycle with the Concertgebouworkest. That set has become rather pricey lately. Hopefully it will be reissued again at a bargain price, for his Amsterdam cycle has many fine moments.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

I had'nt heard of them until lately and still don't have them.
So they should be as good as Wagner symphonies (which still I haven't found them)


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Chailly did a very good recording of Nullte.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

'Die Nullte' actually dates from between Nos 1 and 2 and I find it well worth a listen. The Study Symphony ('00') sounds more like Schumann and Mendelssohn to my ears and, although interesting, is not representative of Bruckner's style at all.


----------

